# Soundwoofer - Dozens of free guitar and bass cab impulses



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Just thought I'd give everybody a heads-up on this website. They have loads of IRs from Marshall, Mesa Boogie, Fender, Ampeg and many others and they're all completely free. Here's the main website:

Soundwoofer, Free Impulse responses and Impulse response library

And here's their top 20 list of the most downloaded IRs:

Top 20 list - Soundwoofer blog

There are also some videos on the front page explaining why they're making these freely available. To find more IRs just click on the "Library" link. Have fun.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I will definitely check these out. Thanks for the info. Have you tried any of these? Just wondering if they are of high quality.

TG


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

How does a person separate the homemade ir's from the commercially made ones?


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

"Free" got my attention. Then I wondered if impulse response was me driving by Timmie's. Now I'll have to satisfy my curiosity and see what an ir really is.


----------



## Marcus Hermansson (Mar 7, 2020)

traynor_garnet said:


> I will definitely check these out. Thanks for the info. Have you tried any of these? Just wondering if they are of high quality.
> 
> TG


Most of the ones you find in the main library section are recorded in a studio.


















The quality is immaculate and you can actually listen to the impulse responses yourself on the webpage in our neat little sampler









If you want a ready made sound that is already mixed and ready to rock, check out our mixpulses



player99 said:


> How does a person separate the homemade ir's from the commercially made ones?


If a "homemade" ir is recorded the right way, you can't
Here is a screenshot from when we recorded our first batch way back and I am holding a DIY isolation shield.
Those impulses are still some of the best ones we got.









This is why we have extensive guides on how to make Impulses yourselves, our hope is to teach people to do it and that they share their recordings in the library.

Rock on
Soundwoofer


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I've downloaded a few. They are as good as many of the commercial ones I have purchased 

Thanks for the work!

TG


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> I will definitely check these out. Thanks for the info. Have you tried any of these? Just wondering if they are of high quality.
> 
> TG


Yes, I tried the Fender impulse the other night and it sounded very good. I haven't tried some of the others yet but I'm sure they'll be just as good.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Marcus Hermansson said:


> Most of the ones you find in the main library section are recorded in a studio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for dropping by Marcus. As I said to traynor garnet, I tried the Fender impulse and it sounded very good and I'll be checking out the other impulses I downloaded later in the week. Also, thanks for making these freely available to guitarists and bassists everywhere.


----------



## Marcus Hermansson (Mar 7, 2020)

Kenmac said:


> Thanks for dropping by Marcus. As I said to traynor garnet, I tried the Fender impulse and it sounded very good and I'll be checking out the other impulses I downloaded later in the week. Also, thanks for making these freely available to guitarists and bassists everywhere.


My friend told me about Impulse responses in februari 2018 and I instantly realised that this was a thing that was made for an open-source solution, so, here we are.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@Marcus Hermansson thanks for the work. I will investigate the bass cab options.


----------



## Marcus Hermansson (Mar 7, 2020)

Budda said:


> @Marcus Hermansson thanks for the work. I will investigate the bass cab options.


Here are a few favourite rigs;
Ampeg classic 2x15" 
12 impulses from 12 different microphones

Mesa powerhouse 8x10" (1200 watts baby)
12 impulses from 12 different microphones

3 premade mixes with the Mesa Powerhouse 
The mixes use all 12 microphones combined into one single file, these mixes are actually used by Andreas on tour. Instead of bringing his 80kg cabinet, he brings the Impulses from it.


----------



## Marcus Hermansson (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Marcus Hermansson (Mar 7, 2020)

*Sample player upgrade*

Soundwoofers' impulse response library have a built-in sample player, a feature that allows users to listen to the IR:s in action, live in their browser.
This player has just received a major upgrade, registered users can now upload their sample to the player, play it trough the impulses directly in the browser and find impulse responses that sound good for their specific track.

*Getting started*

Keep in mind that the samples uploaded to the library must be recorded in a special way (without a cabinet), here is a guide on how to do that.

Custom samples are uploaded (or replaced) in the profile page.










After which the custom sample is available in the 'Select genre'-dropdown list and users can go hunting for the sound that suits their needs.

Register a free account here


----------



## Marcus Hermansson (Mar 7, 2020)

Hey guys! Long time no see, we teamed up with the Italian producer Mad Steex and created some Orange and David Laboga impulse response mixes, we figured you might enjoy taking them for a spin!

Link to blog post with info and download links for the impulse responses


----------



## Marcus Hermansson (Mar 7, 2020)

We improved our guide on how to record an impulse response and added three step-by-step guides (with pretty pictures)

How to record an impulse response with;

Sine sweep method - Voxengo deconvolver - Windows
Sine sweep method - Logic pro's space designer - Mac
(White/pink) Noise burst - Any operating system


----------



## Marcus Hermansson (Mar 7, 2020)




----------

